# Newb in Iraq needs help



## JFerg79 (Apr 13, 2005)

I'm SPC Jeremy Ferguson. I'm looking into getting and Electric RC Car/Truck to do some off road racing with. Some of the other guys in my unit already bought cars and I want to get something that will keep up with them. A couple got Traxxas Rustlers and one got an RC 10T (or something like that) and the other got a Losi of some sort. I am asking for advice on what kind to buy and what item to buy to hop it up. I am looking to spend around 300-400 at most. Any sugestions would be welcomed. I want to leave these guys in the dust. Thanks


----------



## patcollins (Sep 29, 2001)

Greetings Soldier

I would recomend the Team Associated RC10T4 RTR SE (thats ready to run special edition) if you want one that is all ready to go.


----------



## DJ1978 (Sep 26, 2001)

Get an Emaxx. Tons of Hop ups available, FAST, FUN


----------



## DynoMoHum (Sep 25, 2001)

I'd say go for the Associated truck... but then you know if all you guys ran the same truck, then you could keep a stock of parts and not have to be down for a long time if/when something breaks... Perhaps you guys should think about all running the same things... I've never owned one, but it seems the Traxus stuff is reasonably good, and honestly you guys would probably be better off trying to run stuff that you could share parts with each other...


----------



## mcRacing (Sep 28, 2003)

best thing to do is go for a team losi xxxt 2RTR it its readyto run out of the box and its pretty fast.
and just think by the time this is all over in Iraq or for the most part anyway. you can go to your local hobby shop and show the racers there whats up.


----------



## hankster (Jan 1, 1998)

One of our members here is in Iraq and is part of Operation RCs for Troops. His handle here is latemodel100 and his profile can be found at http://www.hobbytalk.com/bbs1/member.php?u=12328

You might want to contact him and he may be able to introduce you to other soldiers that are part of Operation RCs for Troops.


----------



## Dustin (Aug 9, 2004)

http://www2.towerhobbies.com/cgi-bin/wti0001p?&I=LXVS28**&P=ML


----------



## JFerg79 (Apr 13, 2005)

Hey thanks everyone for you replys. Its great to get input from people who actually know about these cars/trucks. I ended up going with the Associated Team RC10t4 Special Edition. Does anyone know any good hop ups for it? I bought extra parts, all the things you might need but i'm not to sure I got everything there either. Hankster thanks for the link I'll look into it. Thanks everyone.
Jeremy


----------



## patcollins (Sep 29, 2001)

It really shouldnt need any hopups.


----------



## hankster (Jan 1, 1998)

The T4 is really competitive out of the box. About all I would suggest getting are extra sets of rear tires/rims, front A arms and front spindles (hubs). The A arms and hubs tend to break the most on the T4. You may also want to get a couple motors and extra brushes so you can rebuild the motors.


----------



## bojo (May 6, 2002)

I would be glad to send you a couple of motors for free jest tell me were to send them.


----------



## David Washburn (Aug 26, 2004)

i got two six cell packs i can send again tell me where and what type of connector


----------



## JFerg79 (Apr 13, 2005)

Does anyone have a site or link to a good spot to get rims/tires? I have some racing tires that came with the car but was thinking about getting some offroad tires w/rims and possibly extra racing tires too.


----------



## JFerg79 (Apr 13, 2005)

Hey Bojo and David thanks. Patcollins thanks for the suggestion too. Now the only thing is waiting for it all to get here. My teams driver was telling me he heard that using a regular connector for the battery connection will get real hot and melt in the heat here. Is that true?


----------



## hankster (Jan 1, 1998)

Tower Hobby with ship to APO/FPO addresses. You can find them at www.towerhobbies.com

Yes, the stock connectors can get hot if used with anything more powerful then the stock motor. Most people use Deans connectors. The ones you need are locted at http://www2.towerhobbies.com/cgi-bin/wti0001p?&I=LXKX39&P=ML for a pair and at http://www2.towerhobbies.com/cgi-bin/wti0001p?&I=LXGDU8&P=ML for extra plugs to go on your battery packs. They can be a bear to solder on.

If you want something easier to solder but still high quality you can get Powerpole plugs. A lot easier to solder on and less expensive to boot. Find them at http://www2.towerhobbies.com/cgi-bin/wti0001p?&I=LXD176&P=7


----------



## bojo (May 6, 2002)

I am getting ready for a big race next weekend after that i will build you the motors and send them I have all the info.to send


----------



## Ernie P. (Aug 30, 2003)

*We'll help!*

There will be some Deans type connectors in the stuff Thunder Road RC Speedway will send to Iraq for the "Rc's for Troops" effort. If you contact them, I'm sure they will help you out. Give me an address, and I'll drop you a few sets, as well.

Thunder Road will help in any way we can. You can contact us at [email protected]. Just let us know how we can help. Thanks; Ernie P.


----------



## JFerg79 (Apr 13, 2005)

Hey everyone! Yeah I can't wait to get my truck. All the help I'm getting from everyone on Hobby Talk is great. Bojo sounds good and good luck at the race. Ernie P. Thats awsome I'll have to figure out how to put the deans on and everything I know Hankster said they were difficult. I got a hold of the other soldier that is over here via e-mail and might see if we can work something out I know on the larger bases they have nice RC tracks i'd be cool to try and get to one. Our LT brought up the idea of all getting RC's so we'll see. But as everything goes in the Army the mission always comes first. I'm sure there will be plenty of time to squeeze in some fun tho. Hey take care everyone and I'll talk to ya later

Jeremy


----------



## JFerg79 (Apr 13, 2005)

Here's my latest question. Batteries: they have a few different types like 1500 to 3300 what are the advantages and which is better. Thanks Jeremy


----------



## mcRacing (Sep 28, 2003)

3300 have longer run times then lower batt.s and also have more power they cost more but in this hobby you get what you pay for most of the time with batt.s.


----------



## DynoMoHum (Sep 25, 2001)

Keep in mind the cost per miliAmp Hour... if a 1500 pack cost $15 and a 3300 pack cost $33, then the cost per mAh is the same... however if the 1500 pack cost $20 and the 3300 pack is just $33, the 3300 pack is a better deal... that number mAh is directly related to how many minutes you can run your electric car befor you have to recharge the battery...


----------



## JFerg79 (Apr 13, 2005)

Hello everyone. Back again yesterday I ordered Robinison Racing Pinion gears 15-26 tooth. Not to sure about gear ratio's but I hear w/the truck there comes some setup suggestions. The only thing i could find for my T4 was Plastic spur gears are there anyother kinds and if you know where to find them could you give me some links or sites to check. I think I've found my new favorite hobby. I've have to try to find some tracks when I get back to Minnesota. Can't wait. Well thanks again.
Jeremy


----------



## latemodel100 (Feb 19, 2003)

Dude over here you would want the plastic spur gear, something has to give if a rock gets jammed and they are not expensive I even have some extra spurs over here but they are 32 pitch let me know.


----------



## JFerg79 (Apr 13, 2005)

Cool thanks I orders bout 4 extra so that will hold me over for now. Thanks


----------

